# More tired after exercising



## Aurora (Jan 26, 2016)

For almost 3 years I have been using a gym in a hospital, supervised by staff, and I am
more tired and feel weaker than when I began. I don't understand why. The doctor finds
nothing wrong with me. I don't work out as much as I did before. I take it easy for an hour. My diet
has not changed. Could it be that I am just bored of all this after so many times going?
 Thinking about going there doesn't interest me much.


----------



## Fern (Jan 26, 2016)

When you're not interested in doing something, or going somewhere, it certainly takes a lot more effort.Maybe a break from going to the gym would help..


----------



## chic (Jan 27, 2016)

Aurora said:


> For almost 3 years I have been using a gym in a hospital, supervised by staff, and I am
> more tired and feel weaker than when I began. I don't understand why. The doctor finds
> nothing wrong with me. I don't work out as much as I did before. I take it easy for an hour. My diet
> has not changed. Could it be that I am just bored of all this after so many times going?
> Thinking about going there doesn't interest me much.



Boredom could certainly contribute your fatigue. Maybe you should try forms of exercise that you find exciting and look forward to, things that will stimulate your senses in some way.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 27, 2016)

I agree -- try doing something else.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 27, 2016)

You could also change your routine.  Do you listen to music when you workout?


----------



## oldman (Jan 27, 2016)

Is it physical or mental fatigue? I know after my workouts, I am tired and need a quick pick-me-up after I shower. I grab a protein bar, a Gatorade and a bottle of water for the ride home. Generally, within an hour or so, I have recovered and can begin my day's activities. Mental fatigue can come from boredom and maybe not being motivated. If that's the case, like someone already said, take a break and/or change your routine.


----------



## BobK (Jan 28, 2016)

Aurora, what kind of exercises are you doing at the gym and what does your diet look like?  If you can provide some more information, maybe we can pinpoint the problem.  If you're lifting several times per week and your diet is on point, you should feel great.  Something is wrong with one of those two items.


----------



## Ron Usher (Feb 4, 2016)

Here's some ideas...1) Maybe the staff doesn't know what they are doing. 2) Might not be enough variation and challenges in the workout (could be too much too) 3) Get someone else to workout with. 4) get outside and move. It's better for you and more fun. 5) Could be depression.


----------



## MN Ryder (Feb 5, 2016)

Not sure I could workout in a hospital environment unless I had to.  I workout at home & play podcasts so I have something interesting to listen to while hitting the weights or watch a recorded show on TV while on the elliptical --- keeps it interesting!


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 5, 2016)

Do you have allergies or asthma problems? I know that is one thing that can cause tiredness when you are exercising if these things aren't under control. And I would think that if you are diabetic there could be problems with tiredness and exercise too. If you have been doing the same routine for 3 years...it could just be that you need to try something new because you are bored with the old.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 14, 2016)

I do have asthma and use medicine to control it. The gym itself is very pleasant with oldies music playing and some friendliness.
I am especially tired of the treadmill because it exhausts me even with low inclination levels.


----------

